# Pittsy's Official DW Ed Turners reviews



## Pittsy (Jun 14, 2014)

*Pittsy's Official DW Ed Turners Reviews*

1st and most importantly thank you very much to the Ed Turners guys for sending me the new products to try:thumb:

There is a new brand in town, some of you may of heard of them or seen them on social media etc so who is Ed Turner? According to Wikipedia, the 1st Ed Turner to come up was a motor cycle designer but what has that got to do with detailing products?

A little more googling will lead you to the Ed Turners Site, this can be found here: http://www.edturners.co.uk/store/index.php

Looking through the site Ed Turners seem to make a full range of detailing chemicals at a really good value price, so you can buy a complete wash and protection solution from 1 easy place:thumb:

As i have got a few different products to review from the range i wanted to do an 'all in one' review detailing each product in turn so this may turn out to be along thread so please bear with me.:thumb:

*1st up is the start of every wash, the prewash or in this case snow foam.
*
*The Product:*

The Ed Turners snow foam arrived in a good quality 500ml bottle with a very snazzy label. All the pertinent information was shown on the label including dilution rates etc. The addition of a flip top cap made for easier dispensing (just a quick idea to all other manufacturers this kind of little thing really helps).:thumb:

The actual snow foam was bright pink in colour and had a strong cherry smell which was very pleasant and was quite liquid.:thumb:

*Ed Turners say: *

*Ed Turners Super Clingy Snowfoam is a foam concentrate which produces a clingy, stable foam, safely cleaning vehicle exteriors with a super-tastic Cherry scent. Use at a dilution rate of 50:1 through a suitable foam lance to acheive best results.

It contains a blend of cleansers, detergents and foamers for the removal of traffic film, dirt and light grime. Foam can be used as a pre-wash to loosen dirt and draw larger particles and pollutants away from the surface of the paint. Safe on premium waxes and sealants, provides fantastic cleaning ability and contains biodegradable surfactants. Leave on vehicle for between 6-10 minutes then rinse thorougly with clean water.

500ml with fliptop cap.*

So all good there....

*The Method:*

Mrs P's Cooper had not been washed in a couple of weeks so as usual was looking a bit grubby, so should present a good challenge for the cleaning part of the review.



The snow foam was measured out using the suggested dilution rate of 50-1 giving about 17ml of product to 750ml of warm water (I opted to go a bit mad and added 20ml of product to the bottle).



The foam was then applied dry to the car using the foam lance, the actual foam was pretty thin and watery to be honest and no amount of fiddling made it thicker, the best compromise seemed to be all the way to - then back up 1/4 of a turn.



The foam was then left to dwell for 6 mins as suggested whilst the crevices were cleaned and the wash buckets prepared.



On returning to the car you could see that most of the thin foam remained on the panels.

This was then pressure washed off leaving really clean paint which was a surprise to me as i thought the foam didn't look man enough



But i was very impressed with the results:thumb:



*Price:*

£7.99 for a 500 ml bottle available from here:

http://www.edturners.co.uk/store/pr...ct=snow-foam-ed-turners-super-clingy-snowfoam

Looking at the product value wise if diluted at the recommended 50-1 using 17ml per wash you would get 29 washes out of the 500ml bottle or 27p per wash so not as good value as some in 5 ltr guise but for a 500ml bottle its pretty good.

*Would I use it again?:
*

Possibly not due to the fact that there is not alot of foam (I like a really foamy Ibiza foam party amount of foam).

*Conclusion:*

Ed Turners Super Clingy Snow foam is a good addition to the Ed Turners range, it cleans well but doesnt supply the Gillette amount of foam some people look for.

So if you are looking for a low foam prewash product that won't upset the neighbours, smells nice and has funky packaging give Ed Turners offering a try.

*So next up in the all Ed Turners wash was the shampoo.
*
*The product:*

The shampoo supplied came in a good quality PET bottle with yet another funky looking label containing all the relevant information.

The actual shampoo is blue with no scent funnily enough, its strange how i expect a nice smell these days but literally nothing with this one.

*Ed Turners say:*

*Ed Turners Bubblegum Blue Car Shampoo

Nice foaming, wash and wax shampoo with delicate bubblegum fragrance. Dilution is one capful to each 5 litres of water. A little goes a long way, add Bubblegum Blue to your wash routine. Rinse shampoo residue using clean water.

Ed says "I remember a foam party, oh way back but that story is for another time, once you've used Bubblegum Blue, shoot us a review" Awesome.*

Now i seriously couldn't smell even a hint of bubble gum...

*The Method:*

This time i went for my normal dilution of 20ml to my wash bucket, the bucket was then filled with warm water.



There was a good amount of suds created in the bucket and had to stop filling a little earlier than normal.

Then using a Dooka pad the shampoo was applied to the car working from the top down.



I am pleased to report that the pad glided across the paintwork and at no point started to grab. It was really well lubricated but not too much so you could still feel the pad working and inspired confidence for the rest of the wash:thumb:

There were enough suds to see where you had been but not too many to make a mess which is ideal

The car was then rinsed off leaving a really nice clean finish and the current LSP was unaffected.



And a swipe of the rinse bucket revealed that it had certainly picked up some dirt :thumb:



*Price:*

£6.99 for 500ml and can be found here: http://www.edturners.co.uk/store/pr...hampoos-ed-turners-bubblegum-blue-car-shampoo

Value wise at 20ml pre wash each bottle would supply 25 washes or about 6 months worth and at 27p per wash is pretty reasonable.

*Would I use it again?:*

I think i will, it is a decent well lubricated shampoo which cleans really well and represents good value for money.

*Conclusion:*

Ed Turners Bubble Gum Blitz shampoo is a really good effective shampoo that should be worthy of consideration. It is well lubricated, cleans effectively with just the right amount of suds.



Give this one a go if you are in the market for a new shampoo, it doesnt disappoint.:thumb:


----------



## Pittsy (Jun 14, 2014)

*Pittsy's Official DW Ed Turners reviews Pt 2*

So following on from the Snow foam and Shampoo reviews i was left with a wet car:thumb:

So what i needed was a QD to assist with drying the car...

Step up Ed Turners Superfast Quick Detailer.

*The product:*

The Product supplied came in a quality 500ml PET bottle with a very snazzy label giving all the information needed.

The actual liquid was white in colour and smelt funnily like shaving foam which was nice.:thumb:

*Ed Turners say:*

*Ed Turners Superfast Quick Detailer. Outside, Inside, Glass and plastics. This is all you need for that superfast finish to keep your car looking its best. Spray, wipe, walk away.

Ed Says "I like things that can be done quick and to quote Muhammad Ali:"

[I'm so fast that last night I turned off the light switch in my hotel room and was in bed before the room was dark.]

"Leave us a Superfast review". Ding Ding.

500ml complete with trigger spray.*

The Mohammed Ali quote made me laugh :lol:

*The Method:
*

Obviously QD's can perform different functions so the 1st function checked was "does it work as a drying aid?"...

The drying towel was prepared using a couple of squirts of the QD spray onto the towel , then a couple of squirts were sprayed onto each panel.



By using this method the panels came up bone dry with no smears at all:thumb:

The added lubricity really aided the smooth movement of the drying towel over the surfaces which really inspired confidence:thumb:



This trend continued over the entire car and made the drying process really easy and stress free but a good test is on glass, a couple of squirts on each window then wiped down with the towel and Bob's ya uncle, dry glass with zero smears...



The faux chrome trims came up really well and yet again no smearing.:thumb:



*So how does this QD act as a cleaner?*

I left the door handle recesses to naturally dry instead of putting a cloth around the door handles, this left some tasty looking water marks to see if the QD can clear...



A quick squirt and wipe and sure enough all gone:thumb:

and as you can see the finish left was really good so as a gloss enhancer it works well too but more on that later 

*Price:*

£7.99 for a 500ml bottle available from here:

http://www.edturners.co.uk/store/pr...detailers-ed-turners-superfast-quick-detailer

Value wise this is really good value, alot of QD's of this stature come in at over the £10 mark so at £7.99 its really good value.

*Would I use it again?:*

100% yes, this was a really suprising product that made me do a double take at the price.

You might get a better QD but it will cost you more and i promise it wont be much better at all.

This one really knocked my socks off so much so i needed to have a sit down and brunch:thumb:



If you are in the market for a new QD give this one a go, it really stands up against the competition and certainly throws the cat among the pigeons price wise.

*Just buy it :thumb:*

*And to finish todays Ed Turners wash a little bit of wax was required and luckily Ed Turner has the answer :thumb:*

*The product:*

The wax supplied came in a 200ml metal jar with yet another really funky label. 
The wax itself is pink in colour and has a strong cherry smell which is reall pleasant. The wax has a firm consistency and when swiped feels a little oily.

*Ed Turners say:*

*Ed Turners Funky Munky Carnauba Car Wax or it's Latin name 'Funkius Munkius'

200ml of absolute Carnauba goodness wrapped up in a Cherry scent.

Simply apply via applicator or soft microfibre, spread over panel then leave for a minute or two before removal. To leave a crisp, hydrophobic, glossy beadtastic finish with added wet look. 2/3 months protection from application.

With your neighbours looking on enviously at your freshly waxed car, place both feet on the ground, place your arms above your head and shake them round in circles. - Your doing the 'Funky Munky' baby.

Store in a cool, dry area.*

So all good there :thumb:

*The Method:*

The temperature was about 14 deg and over cast but dry so perfect for waxing.

1st of all the car was given a light cleansing polish by hand to get the panels clean and ready for wax.



The wax was applied using a Bouncers Wax Max applicator (for some reason i thought it might be apt)

The initial swipe in the tub felt really smooth and enough wax for 1/2 a panel was dosed onto the applicator



The wax was then applied to the panel using small over lapping circles and went on really easily with no hint of grabbing at all.

The panel was then left for 10mins before buffing operations commenced.



In hind sight this was a bit long and the wax was a bit of a challenge to remove but nothing a couple of squirts of Ed Turners Superfast QD spray wouldnt solve.



So with this in mind i went round 2 panels at a time before removing, it was still a little tricky to remove but much improved.:thumb:

The finish left on the panel was really clean and clear, there was no discernible darkening to the finish just clean and rich looking and on closer inspection the wax really allowed the flakes to pop and allowed great reflections all round.



Standing back and looking at the finished article i was really impressed :thumb:



*Price:*

Now heres the part where you need to sit down ......

£9.99 for a 200ml pot and is available from here:

http://www.edturners.co.uk/store/pr...waxes&product=waxes-funky-munky-carnauba-wax-

Thinking about value this has got to be one of the best value waxes around there, its cheap but the finish is anything but cheap.

*Would I use it again?:*

Yes.... ( and thats it, no further comments on the matter)

*Conclusion:*

Ed Turners Funky Munky is a really nice looking carnauba wax which goes on really easily and is fairly easy to remove, it leaves a really nice rich clean finish and is astoundingly good value.

£9.99 doesnt buy much these days and certainly shouldnt buy 200ml of well made wax so at this price its a bargain and well worth trying:thumb:



Oooops forgot to say its beads really well :thumb::thumb::thumb:.

*The Ed Turners range of products seem to represent good value for money and are all effective in their chosen field, have a look on the site, buy some and give them a go, you will not be disappointed with any of them and may be suprised with some of them.

These products will certainly 'turn some heads'*


----------

